# Looking for Used plow for my 2004 Ford Ranger ex Cab



## vmderrick

Hi, I live in PA by the Delaware border and I am looking for any type of used plow for my 2004 ex cab ford ranger. Anybody have any suggestions


----------



## mercer_me

The 7' Boss Sport Duty would be a good plow for your truck.


----------



## Nascar24

Fisher Homesteader or Western Suburbanite, but you will have to have a custom mount made, I did one on a 94 three years ago, took a Toyota mount and made the changes in less than two hours. or look into a Curtis Home Poly with the hitch & run I believe they sell the correct mount


----------



## mikeeg

Western Sub. on my 04 XLT 4.0 Ranger, it was on when I got it but has Western mount made for it.This truck with 33 tires and 3" body lift will move alot of snow.


----------

